# 2019Bulls Bay 1700 ~ Suzuki 90hp ~ Only 22 Hrs ~ Warranty until 2025 ...



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2019 BULLS BAY 1700 POWERED BY A SUZUKI 4 STROKE 90 HP WITH ONLY 22 HOURS ON IT & WARRANTY UNTIL 05/20/2025 ~ HYDRAULIC JACKPLATE ~ HYDRAULIC STEERING ~ TRIM TABS ~ CUSTOM MADE LEANING POST ~ BIMINI TOP ~ 8’ POWER POLE ~ 9" GARMIN GPS/FISHFINDER WITH DOWN VIEW, SIDE VIEW, SONAR & PANOPTIX LIVE SCOPE ~ AM/FM/BLUETOOTH MARINE STEREO ~ 2 LIVE WELLS ~ ALUMINUM TRAILER WITH SPARE & SWINGAWAY TONGUE ~ THIS BOAT CAN BE STORED IN A STANDARD GARAGE!

THIS BOAT IS LIKE BRAND NEW AND WITH A LOT OF OPTIONS ADDED, JUST HAD 20HR SERVICE COMPLETED AND IS READY TO FISH!

PRICE $34,980.00

FINANCING AVAILABLE!

CALL 281 - 907 - 7000* *OREMAIL [email protected] *


----------

